# Porsche Cayman (Boxster Cpe) pics



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

DaveH said:


> Even you would have to admit that hanging the engine behind the rear axle is not the best location. The 993, 996 and 997 have come to their limits of evolution without the assist of the electronic help to keep the car in the path the driver chooses. As evidence, there was a great uproar recently among old school Porschephiles when a disguised Cayman was timed faster around the 'Ring than a 996 Turbo (if I have the models invloved incorrect, I apologize). This was a factory test from the accounts. The P-philers were shouting, "they must be testing with and without the new PSM, they wouldn't dare let a lower model handle better than the 996 turbo!". Well, it should, and does handle like it's on rails. Mid-engine is the way of the future for hard-core P-philers like yourself. Embrace it.


Part of what makes a 911 a 911 is the fact that it rewards people who can drive, and pimp slap idiots with no respect and send them to the ditch via FedEx. That was already not the case with the PSM, saving all the idiots from themselves. As the saying goes, it's the driver, not the f'ng car. :dunno:



DaveH said:


> What's not to love? I find this new model Cayman-S ideal for Porsche:
> 
> 295 Hp @ 6250 RPM
> 250 Lb-Ft between 4400-6000 RPM
> ...


The problem is, all that spec is packaged in a Boxster engine, which needs dry sump for track condition. Why do you think that the regular 911's have oil starvation issues while 993's and prior (and M64 996's) don't have this problem? How can you dismiss this glaring problem on a product supposedly made by a "sports car" company? It's a cop out. :tsk:



DaveH said:


> There were several lawsuits I've read about recently that shows that Porsche is strong-arming these people to pay for their cars breaking n the track. I know the "dry sump" issue, the bad crankstaft metallurgy, and the RMS is having a big effect on this tactic-but it's still happening none the less. Bottom line is that even if Porsche had an air-cooled Cayman or 911 with a real dry sump, they're not going to allow you warranty claims for track cars. Bye, bye warranty.


The engine problems that caused by tracking do not happen on M64 cars anyway, BECAUSE IT HAS DRY SUMP. What kind of sports car company would stick a bottom of the line, economy of scale borded out garbage of an engine in their sports car? Oh, and when the oil starvation issue happens because of the flat 6 design, guess what, you lose, should have bought them M64 cars. I know about the law suits. PCCB is crap anyway, and M96/7 cars can't be tracked.

So how is it not true that PAG is quicly becoming a shadow of its former self. And if they stick that garbage in the GT3, then the circle will be complete. :thumbdwn:



DaveH said:


> The whole point is that Porsche is making money on those who buy their cars for the name. Without the Cayenne, Porsche would not be in the great financial shape it's in today. The Boxster created a price-conscience market for new owners to the marque and help create a brand loyalty. If Porsche can sell these cars to stay in business, return to racing, and still create super cars like the Carrera GT, and the GT-1 for those with a bigger wallets, who cares.


Sure, it's in great financial shape, and what good products in an affordable range have they delivered in the 997? NOTHING. Stick the M97 in the GT3 and the Turbo, perform the last rite, and shovel the last bit of dirt over its grave, and the death of a sports car company that used to make good sports cars will finally happen.

It's a shame really, I wanted a 996 GT2, and was hoping to get the 997 GT2 when it comes out. But as it stands, it will be an inferior car than the predecessor that it replaces.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

This brings up a question: how much more sensitive is a flat-6 engine to oil starvation problems due to lateral-g loading than the inline-6 in our BMWs? Lots of E36 M3s are being tracked without major problems due to oil starvation, and my E46 328 has ticked its valves in some of its track miles (consisting of about 4 to 5 percent of its 72k mileage), but hasn't had any issues resulting from it. I don't even overfill my oil reservoir anymore.

--Andre


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> This brings up a question: how much more sensitive is a flat-6 engine to oil starvation problems due to lateral-g loading than the inline-6 in our BMWs? Lots of E36 M3s are being tracked without major problems due to oil starvation, and my E46 328 has ticked its valves in some of its track miles (consisting of about 4 to 5 percent of its 72k mileage), but hasn't had any issues resulting from it. I don't even overfill my oil reservoir anymore.
> 
> --Andre


Check rennlist, when the M96/7 starts to smoke, it's time for a new one.

It's especially disconcerting to see the oil pressure gauge goes way down when you do a hard turn. :yikes:


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

Stuka said:


> Part of what makes a 911 a 911 is the fact that it rewards people who can drive, and pimp slap idiots with no respect and send them to the ditch via FedEx. That was already not the case with the PSM, saving all the idiots from themselves. As the saying goes, it's the driver, not the f'ng car.


I guess you should buy an old 930 Turbo and sell your 993TT....antilock brakes are for wussies 



Stuka said:


> The problem is, all that spec is packaged in a Boxster engine, which needs dry sump for track condition. Why do you think that the regular 911's have oil starvation issues while 993's and prior (and M64 996's) don't have this problem? How can you dismiss this glaring problem on a product supposedly made by a "sports car" company? It's a cop out.


I understand your point and agree with you. Unfortunately Porsche expects you to pay up for a track-worthy car e.g. GT-3. Porsche still makes true sports cars, you just need to pay to play with the big boys now.



Stuka said:


> So how is it not true that PAG is quicly becoming a shadow of its former self. And if they stick that garbage in the GT3, then the circle will be complete......
> 
> ....Sure, it's in great financial shape, and what good products in an affordable range have they delivered in the 997? NOTHING. Stick the M97 in the GT3 and the Turbo, perform the last rite, and shovel the last bit of dirt over its grave, and the death of a sports car company that used to make good sports cars will finally happen.
> 
> It's a shame really, I wanted a 996 GT2, and was hoping to get the 997 GT2 when it comes out. But as it stands, it will be an inferior car than the predecessor that it replaces.


I hope you do get your 996GT2. It will be a pleasure to read and see this car being thrashed around ther track.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, just to add some fuel to the fire, today came in the german news, Mr Wiedeking, Porsche CEO announced that Porsche is working on a fourth model range. Not too many details, but it will be a family sports wagon with three row seats, something similar to the Mercedes R Type. 

Game on!


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> OK, just to add some fuel to the fire, today came in the german news, Mr Wiedeking, Porsche CEO announced that Porsche is working on a fourth model range. Not too many details, but it will be a family sports wagon with three row seats, something similar to the Mercedes R Type.
> 
> Game on!


Echt Unsinn.


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

Stuka:
I just read the official time around the 'Ring for the Cayman S
Cayman S 8:11
Porsche 993TT 8:12

No reports of oil starvation yet, just full 993TT drivers from "eating crow"
:slap:


----------



## Miguel Shaia (May 25, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> OK, just to add some fuel to the fire, today came in the german news, Mr Wiedeking, Porsche CEO announced that Porsche is working on a fourth model range. Not too many details, but it will be a family sports wagon with three row seats, something similar to the Mercedes R Type.
> 
> Game on!


I read about this... A 4 door seden is it? 
thier plan is to have a base model V8 (Cayenne S engine), then a turbo version (cayenne turbo), then a high end 500hp+ model (de-tuned carrera gt V10). 
That high end would probably aimed at the M5, but if the Cayenne Turbo's V8 turbo engine can move that SUV 0-60 in 5 seconds, in a seden it may be in the low 4s.... therefore that V10 model would most likely be a waste.

I suppose we will see..


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Check rennlist, when the M96/7 starts to smoke, it's time for a new one.


Wow.  I read threads brought up on rennlist with a search of "oil starvation", and I now know more than I ever wanted to know about RMS, dry sump, and wet sump, among other things, as well as the state of Porsche as seen by its enthusiast owners, and it's not a pretty sight. Add the fact that an E30, E36, and E46 non-M are reliably trackable, then I guess the newer Porsches are out for me. I'm hoping now that the E90 M3 and M1/2 will be worth the wait.

--Andre


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

DaveH said:


> Stuka:
> I just read the official time around the 'Ring for the Cayman S
> Cayman S 8:11
> Porsche 993TT 8:12
> ...


996 Turbo, not 993 Turbo.

Though I think everyone would agree that one would have to be crazy to take Caveman S over 993 Turbo.


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

Stuka said:


> 996 Turbo, not 993 Turbo.
> 
> Though I think everyone would agree that one would have to be crazy to take Caveman S over 993 Turbo.


Actually, the information I read states that the 996 TT did better than both:
996TT 7:56
Cayman S 8:11
993TT (430Hp version) 8:12

I cannot report this as fact, just something regarded on Rennlist as accepted information. Would I choose a Cayman S over a 993TT? Probably not. Would a Club Sport version of the Cayman S be the ticket to ride? Quite possibly. I am not a fan of turbo charging a gasoline engine.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Stuka, these came just in 




























GT3 test mule


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

http://ws.us.porsche.com/cayman/pcna.asp?


----------



## Miguel Shaia (May 25, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hey Stuka, these came just in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very impressive. Will all of them have the black sprioler and wheels?

This one has out-done the M3CSL...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Miguel Shaia said:


> That is very impressive. Will all of them have the black sprioler and wheels?
> 
> This one has out-done the M3CSL...


Miguel, I think the rear wing is masked with a tape and as for the wheels, I am not sure but it could be for stealth reasons, not to draw attention on the roads


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Miguel, I think the rear wing is masked with a tape and as for the wheels, I am not sure but it could be for stealth reasons, not to draw attention on the roads


If I saw a yellow Porsche with a black spoiler and black wheels, I probably wouldn't pay attention either.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> If I saw a yellow Porsche with a black spoiler and black wheels, I probably wouldn't pay attention either.


Since those photos have been taken in Germany, a yellow porsche with a bigass rear wing is not an uncommon sight


----------



## Miguel Shaia (May 25, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> Miguel, I think the rear wing is masked with a tape and as for the wheels, I am not sure but it could be for stealth reasons, not to draw attention on the roads


Ah I see. The newer GT2 has the carbon fibre sproiler and side mirror, i figured they were going with the same theme...


----------

